# Oil Pump / Balance shaft unit removal



## SDBM3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,
I would like to know the general procedure and parts which need to be removed in order to get the oil pump / balance shaft unit off of the engine. I've looked all over the internet and bought the Bentley manual but I can not find a procedure for removing this. Obviously the oil pan comes off but from there I am not sure how far I have to go to remove the pump unit. I am hoping it is not necessary to remove the timing belt. I have a 2006 Jetta GLI 2.0T FSI BPY

Thanks for any advice,
Steve


----------



## SDBM3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Almost 100 views...does anybody know the answer to this? My main concern is whether or not I need to remove timing belt to get the oil pump/balance shafts off.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, you have to remove the timing belt. Take a look at the instructions for the 1.8T oil pump conversion to get an idea of what is involved. http://www.uspmotorsports.com/USP-FSI-to-1.8T-Oil-Pump-Conversion.html


----------



## SDBM3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.
I have seen those instructions and thought that the reason the timing belt was removed was because the gear on the crank shaft needed to be changed in order to match the 1.8T oil pump gear. In my case I am removing and replacing stock pump/balancer unit. Would timing belt still need removed in this case?


----------



## SDBM3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bump for some more help. Surely someone out there has taken this thing off the car before.

Thanks so much for anybody with good advice and info!!!


----------



## SDBM3 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Update...*

An update on my situation. I replaced the oil pump yesterday and it was definitely the cause of my oil pressure warning messages. In removing the oil pump / balance shaft unit I found the balance shafts seized up and the bolt of the balance shaft sprocket sheared off. I'm very lucky that the bolt sheared off and did not damage anything else.

For those who need to replace their oil pump unit it is NOT necessary to remove the timing belt to do this. Here is a brief description of the procedure:

1. Drain oil and remove filter

2. Remove oil pan

3. Remove the chain guard cover in front of the chain and sprockets. There are three tabs on it and just pulls straight off.

4. Slide screwdriver up the side of the chain by the oil pump sprocket in order to depress the chain tensioner. There is a small hole in the chain tensioner to insert a 2mm hex key which will hold the tensioner in a depressed sate.

5. Remove T30 bolt on oil pump sprocket and remove sprocket.

6. Remove 2 - 10mm bolts and 1 - T30 bolt to remove plastic guard on transmission side of pump unit.

7. Remove the 10 - 10mm bolts which hold the pump unit on engine block. These bolts are many different lengths so be careful to mark location of bolts.

8. Pump unit can now be removed.

9. Turn Engine to Top Dead Center using crankshaft bolt.

10. Turn balance shaft sprocket to match Top Dead Center. There is a mark on the balance shaft sprocket which you align with a hole at the top of the pump unit then insert a 4mm hex key through the tooth of the sprocket into this hole. This will hold the balance shafts at TDC while you install the pump unit.

11. Installation is reverse. It is recommended to replace the 10 bolts which hold the unit to the engine block as they are stretch bolts not meant to be reused.


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is good to know. Thanks for the diy :thumbup:


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

SDBM3 said:


> An update on my situation. I replaced the oil pump yesterday and it was definitely the cause of my oil pressure warning messages. In removing the oil pump / balance shaft unit I found the balance shafts seized up and the bolt of the balance shaft sprocket sheared off. I'm very lucky that the bolt sheared off and did not damage anything else.
> 
> For those who need to replace their oil pump unit it is NOT necessary to remove the timing belt to do this. Here is a brief description of the procedure:
> 
> ...


Let me reiterate that the bolts should not be reused. I believe someone recently reused them on a rebuild and said they would try their luck. I don't know if it was the bolts that failed, but it seems unlikely that it's just a coincidence that their motor failed (tore up their brand new IE rods) less than two weeks later.


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

majic said:


> Let me reiterate that the bolts should not be reused. I believe someone recently reused them on a rebuild and said they would try their luck. I don't know if it was the bolts that failed, but it seems unlikely that it's just a coincidence that their motor failed (tore up their brand new IE rods) less than two weeks later.


I can tell you that it was not the bolts that caused the problem.


----------



## kjstech (Jul 25, 2017)

Mine seized so dealer put a used one in that maybe had around 40k miles on it. This used pump sized 6 months later. I’m wondering if the dealer did not align the crank at TDC along with the oil pump sprocket marking? Could the misalignment cause excessive vibration and wear out the balance shafts prematurely? I’m not sure if the bolts were new or reused.


----------

